# Alternanthera reineckii melted?



## Pyrojodge (Feb 4, 2011)

Alternanthera reineckii











Do you think it will come back or is it done?


----------



## bluegoldfish (Jan 2, 2012)

I was having the same experience, then I moved it to a tank with high light and co2. Problem solved!

Unrelated - what's the nice crinkly green plant next to it? That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Pyrojodge (Feb 4, 2011)

It is in high light + co2 tank, it will come back though?

The plant next to it is Downoi. Pogostemen Helferi... absolutely love it! I may have some extras if you want some.


----------



## bluegoldfish (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the offer, but I actually killed my downoi! Same experience as you are having with your alternanthera. Are you dosing anything? I also use excel and have done well with it.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

It could be emersed althenathra that's why it melted


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Indian fern said:


> It could be emersed althenathra that's why it melted


+1 

Did you happen to get the plant from Petsmart/Petco/etc in one of those packs they sell? 

50/50 if it will come back.


----------



## Pyrojodge (Feb 4, 2011)

I got it in a weird gel type stuff. I'm hopeful that it survives I love the plant.

I does flourish plus npk and eco complete substrate. I ordered my dry fertzand should have them this week


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

If it has decent roots, it might recover, but I personally doubt it. You might want to pull it out.


----------



## zombieskickass (Apr 8, 2012)

I got some from petsmart it was 90% dead put still was able to save a couple stems just hit it with co2 good light and ferts


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

I've only gotten one stem to live out of an entire package of the renekii, however it is possibly one of my most favorite stem plants that i keep.


----------



## bluegoldfish (Jan 2, 2012)

I've had trouble with those gel packs. What I've done is put the struggling plant in an emersed set up and waited for it to grow back. Saved a nearly dead staurogyne repens that way. Had to kill a couple of other things before I learned that trick, sadly. The alternanthera can be grown emersed, if you feel like it is on its way out you could always switch it to another set up and see if you can revive it?


----------



## Pyrojodge (Feb 4, 2011)

***Update***

Well, out of a golf ball size portion I have two stems that are showing roots and new leaves... fingers crossed!


----------

